# Success



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone who is super successful with their goats would you like to give me any pointers or supplements for doing good with my goats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

BCG, Tenacross, Crossroad Boers are just a few who can help you.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If you're looking to add more muscle/weight, Calf Manna really works for that. We have also used a supplement called Champion Drive and that works well too. We didn't use for most of this season as the Calf Manna seemed to be doing a good enough job of keeping them in show condition. 

If your goats aren't showing well just yet, don't give up. We've been showing goats for a lot of years now (7 or 8) and have come a long way from where we started.... only because of all the people who took the time to help us learn though. We were standing in last place with our goats at our first few shows, and then stopped showing our own goats altogether and started showing for other farms only for several years. That's when we really started learning how to win with our goats. What to feed, how to prep goats for show... what to look for in a show goat. About 4 years ago we started showing our own goats again and were surprised when we were standing more in the middle of the classes instead of at the end. As of a year or two ago we started standing at the top of some classes... All the years of learning and working hard to improve the herd have paid off and I'm glad we stuck with it. It was really discouraging at some times (and still is) when our goats didn't do well at shows, but just keep at it and keep doing your best with your goats. It's not all about winning, although that does make showing a lot more fun.  

I'm especially thankful for all those friends who helped to teach and show us how to do so much with our goats, as I am positive our herd would not be where it is at without those people helping teach us. We still have a lot to learn, but we've come a long ways from where we started.  There are a lot of people on here who can share a lot of tips and advice with you. Do you have a certain question or two or three that you have that we all could help answer?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Listening to the judge explain why he/she palced each goat is a great learning tool also. Most judges will be more than happy to talk to you after the show about faults and how to fix them.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

I do have a few questions like right now I have two goats and the one iv had for about 6 months and he is 110 lbs abd he is so stubborn and whenever I set him up he over extends and he can't sit still and I don't know what to do about this it is so frustrating do you have any tips for that



Crossroads Boers said:


> If you're looking to add more muscle/weight, Calf Manna really works for that. We have also used a supplement called Champion Drive and that works well too. We didn't use for most of this season as the Calf Manna seemed to be doing a good enough job of keeping them in show condition.
> 
> If your goats aren't showing well just yet, don't give up. We've been showing goats for a lot of years now (7 or 8) and have come a long way from where we started.... only because of all the people who took the time to help us learn though. We were standing in last place with our goats at our first few shows, and then stopped showing our own goats altogether and started showing for other farms only for several years. That's when we really started learning how to win with our goats. What to feed, how to prep goats for show... what to look for in a show goat. About 4 years ago we started showing our own goats again and were surprised when we were standing more in the middle of the classes instead of at the end. As of a year or two ago we started standing at the top of some classes... All the years of learning and working hard to improve the herd have paid off and I'm glad we stuck with it. It was really discouraging at some times (and still is) when our goats didn't do well at shows, but just keep at it and keep doing your best with your goats. It's not all about winning, although that does make showing a lot more fun.
> 
> I'm especially thankful for all those friends who helped to teach and show us how to do so much with our goats, as I am positive our herd would not be where it is at without those people helping teach us. We still have a lot to learn, but we've come a long ways from where we started.  There are a lot of people on here who can share a lot of tips and advice with you. Do you have a certain question or two or three that you have that we all could help answer?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Stubborn as in not leading well? Try holding his ear in the same hand that you hold his halter or collar with and only tug on it if he stops walking. Of course you don't have to be mean about it, but it's a good way to get the goat's attention. They usually catch on pretty quick and my most stubborn doe leads really well now. I tried just about everything else. If you have an assistant try having them stomp their foot right behind the goat every time it stops. It will really depend on the goat with this trick. Some freak out and start running forward and others seem like they didn't even notice. The doe in my avatar decided she didn't want to lead anymore one day so now we just stomp a foot behind her when she stops and she jumps forward then leads well for the rest of the session.  

Not sure what to tell you about him over extending... there might be a wether person on here who could help with that question. 

Try finding a favorite spot that you can scratch to make him stand still. With horses I make them "work" every time they move and I wanted to stand still. We go in circles or back up 10 feet. That doesn't seem to work with the goats though as I don't think they are smart enough to figure that out. You could try it though.


----------

